# Natural cedar handrail posts



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Just found this forum, looking for advice. My father in law and I have built quite the fancy tree house around a big water oak in my back yard for the kiddos.
For the handrail posts (spindles) I have cut lots of natural straight cedar posts (1.5" - 2" dia.) from small cedar trees at the deer camp....going for a more natural rustic look. The problem is how to fit round irregular wood to straight 2x4 handrail supports. I kinda figured a way to cut a flat surface on the posts and screw them to a flat rail, but its not as easy as it seems and very time consuming.

A guy at work told me about some drill attachments that will turn a finished "cone" at the end of an irregular post and another attachment that will drill a matching hole in the rail to inset the post. A sort of tap & die for wood I guess. 

Anyone know what i'm talking about? 

Sure would be nice to finish out this detail pretty quick and A LOT easier.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Better sit down and get your billfold out....lol. gb

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=20396http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=5&ct=title


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might be a little cheaper and less work to drill the rail with forstner bits to fit the spindles, a little wood glue and a long screw oughta hold till the kids grow up.LOL The forstner bits can be bought individually in almost any diameter up to about 3+ inches

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=147069&FamilyID=774&refcode=08IN11RL


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, didnt even know the terminology to look up what I need. Gives me some options to look at.


----------

